# quelque / certain parent fortuné



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
je voudrais savoir si quelque est approrié dans la phrase suivante :
_Ne te reste-t-il pas quelque parent fortuné ?_

Merci pour votre intervention !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Oui, on peu l'envisager si on met un peu de distance dans la phrase ou un peu d'ironie.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Est-ce qu'on peut aussi dire _Ne te reste-t-il pas *certain* parent_ _fortuné_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est possible, mais tant _quelque_ que _certain_ sans article relèvent d'une langue soignée qui peut sembler excessivement précieuse de nos jours… (D'où l'ironie suggérée par PZ.)


----------



## Mout

_Ne te reste-t-il quelque parent fortuné ?_ sous entend que je n'en ai aucune idée. La réponse "non" me laissera indifférent.
_Ne te reste-t-il certain parent fortuné ?_ à mon sens, sous-entend que j'ai bien une idée de la réponse. "Tu sais, l'oncle d'Amérique !" La réponse "non" m'étonnera, et je vais te demander des explications.


----------



## putakli

Quelque est approprié, mais comme il suffirait de "de", ce mot introduit déjà une insinuation, encore plus forte avec certain (qui le désigne presque).
Mais il faut ajouter "pas": "Ne te reste-t-il *pas* quelque parent fortuné ?"
ou: "Ne te reste-il *aucun*...


----------



## Aoyama

> Mais il faut ajouter "pas": "Ne te reste-t-il *pas* quelque parent fortuné ?"


je suis d'accord et la remarque est valable _pour tous les exemples cités par Anna._


----------



## Punky Zoé

La tournure sans "pas" est plus littéraire, je suis d'accord avec Cap'.


----------



## Anna-chonger

un peu soigné, d'accord. mais si on a à dire ça dans la langue de tous les jours, quelle sera la façon la plus naturelle de s'exprimer ?


----------



## Mout

_N'y a-t-il pas quelqu'un dans ta famille qui puisse t'aider ?_


----------



## Chimel

Anna-chonger said:


> un peu soigné, d'accord. mais si on a à dire ça dans la langue de tous les jours, quelle sera la façon la plus naturelle de s'exprimer ?


_Ne te reste-t-il pas l'un ou l'autre parent fortuné ?_


----------



## putakli

Dans la langue de tous les jours, suivant le cas:
"Tu n'as pas dans ta famille quelqu'un qui puisse t'aider ?"
"Tu n'as pas d'oncle à héritage ?"


----------



## Aoyama

> _Ne te reste-t-il pas l'un ou l'autre parent fortuné ?_


 tu dirais ça, toi, ?!

A la limite : tu n'aurais pas quelque parent fortuné caché quelque part ?


----------



## Chimel

De fait, "Ne te reste-t-il pas l'un ou l'autre parent fortuné" n'est pas vraiment quelque chose que l'on dirait dans la langue de tous les jours. Mais je crois que cette impression est surtout due à la forme interro-négative très soignée, avec l'inversion et la négation "complète".

Ce que j'ai voulu dire à Anna, c'est que _l'un ou l'autre_ pouvait remplacer _quelque_ à un niveau de langue un peu plus ordinaire. Ainsi:
"N'aurais-tu pas quelque livre intéressant à me prêter?"
pourra donner, en langue de tous les jours:
"T'aurais pas l'un ou l'autre bouquin intéressant à me prêter?"

La phrase d'Anna pourrait donc devenir, par exemple (en conservant le maximum d'éléments initiaux, donc sans introduire de concept comme "oncle à héritage" ou autre): "Il te resterait pas l'un ou l'autre parent fortuné?"


----------



## putakli

Aoyama said:


> tu dirais ça, toi, ?!
> 
> A la limite : tu n'aurais pas quelque parent fortuné caché quelque part ?


C'est tout à fait correct et pas choquant du tout.
Mais pour répondre à la question précise, j'éviterais la formule "parent fortuné" et dirais plutôt : "Tu n'aurais pas un* riche *dans ta famille ,".


----------



## Aoyama

> "T'aurais pas l'un ou l'autre bouquin intéressant à me prêter?"


ici aussi, phrase curieuse ...



> j'éviterais la formule "parent fortuné" et dirais plutôt : "Tu n'aurais pas un* riche *dans ta famille ,".


Ou même, pourquoi pas : " tu n'aurais pas un oncle d'Amérique (cousu de pépites) caché dans un coin ?".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à tous pour vos propositions que j'apprécie vraiment.
Pourtant je pense à une autre question : peut-on dire aussi _Ne te reste-t-il pas *un **certain* parent_ _fortuné_  ?


----------



## Aoyama

> peut-on dire aussi _Ne te reste-t-il pas *un **certain* parent_ _fortuné_?


pas dans ce contexte.
On pourrait dire , par exemple :
N'existe-t-il pas un certain Monsieur Dupont qui ...  ?
N'y aurait-il pas un certain Eric parmi vous ?


----------

